# Horses and weddings :)



## IHeartSienna (Dec 10, 2010)

That is really cool! Their very pretty pictures and I love your dress! Seems like a fun and cute idea! =]


----------



## Meagan (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow your pictures are gorgeous! When I get married I definitely dream of having my horse (and my dog hehe) in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

It's like a fairytale wedding! Gorgeous!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Very gorgeous! I have always wanted to do that, my mom says I am nuts to want to ride a horse with a white dress, lol. I can't believe you hubby got on one too, I have only gotten my boyfriend to ride once! That's it!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

very pretty i think it is a good idea!!! i love your dress and the horses!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

beautiful! The pictures are all great!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

That's beautiful. You're horse is stunning, his/her dark coat contrasts so nicely with your wedding dress. My sister rode her horse in her wedding...hope its ok if I post some pics. They were taken by me with no editing or anything, so thats why they aren't perfect but they're so pretty.


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

Very THANKS to ALL


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> That's beautiful. You're horse is stunning, his/her dark coat contrasts so nicely with your wedding dress. My sister rode her horse in her wedding...hope its ok if I post some pics. They were taken by me with no editing or anything, so thats why they aren't perfect but they're so pretty.


Very NICE pictures, very nice. And horse is gorgeous


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

You and your horse look stunning. It looks like you had a very special day


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

Gidji said:


> You and your horse look stunning. It looks like you had a very special day


Thank You. Yes, the day was very special


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

aww man.. dream wedding right there.. but i'm pretty sure the guy i end up with (knowing my luck..) will have 0 to do with the horses and ake a wedding with horses miserable. plus i doubt it will happen anyway he'd probably figh tooth and nail against it lol


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> aww man.. dream wedding right there.. but i'm pretty sure the guy i end up with (knowing my luck..) will have 0 to do with the horses and ake a wedding with horses miserable. plus i doubt it will happen anyway he'd probably figh tooth and nail against it lol


  " Fight tooth and nail" 
I hope, You will have dream wedding


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

Kiss!


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

pepita said:


> kiss!


kiss!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Our horse (and niece) played ringbearer at our wedding, and "getaway vehicle" at the end, lol. But we had a very country wedding. So much fun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a great thread. Those are beautiful photos, that is so exciting to have been able to involved your horses into your wedding photos-and what a beautiful area to take them in to! beautiful photos.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Those photos are BEAUTIFUL!!! I want to do that SO bad, but unfortunately thought about it a little too late -- I've been married 4 1/2 years and I started riding ONE MONTH AFTER I got married so I already had my wedding, and didn't even know how to ride then LOL 

BUUUUT I think when we renew our vows at our 10 year ann. I'm going to incorporate my pony! We DID however, get a horse drawn carriage at our wedding from a local carriage farm...big beautiful draft horse pulled us around, I always loved horses and knew I would want a carriage


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

My best friend rode her black arab mare into her wedding. I wish I had some better pics but it was amazing. We were all sitting in an apple orchard facing the hill side and no one knew but a few of us that she was riding in over the hill on her mare. So the look on every ones faces (including the groom that didnt know) was amazing!


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> our horse (and niece) played ringbearer at our wedding, and "getaway vehicle" at the end, lol. But we had a very country wedding. So much fun.


nice


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

NicoleS11 said:


> My best friend rode her black arab mare into her wedding. I wish I had some better pics but it was amazing. We were all sitting in an apple orchard facing the hill side and no one knew but a few of us that she was riding in over the hill on her mare. So the look on every ones faces (including the groom that didnt know) was amazing!


Wow! The first photo is amazing  It is wonderful place!!!


----------

